
Machines, Minds, and Morality: Ethics in a Changing Technological World - drallison
https://www.rosemont.edu/about/the-institute/symposium.php
======
drallison
Ethics is an important topic in these days of outrageous conduct, massive
surveillance, and fake news that is hard to distinguish from the truth (and
the converse, as well). This symposium has a very interesting complement of
speakers who seem willing to take on the hard questions.

The organizers say they will both video and stream the talks, but I see no
information about how to access yet.

